# Guitars You've Wanted from Your Childhood!



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 30, 2012)

Whats the first guitar you GAS'd for? When I first started playing I was huge into korn so I wanted a k7 really badly. I ended up buying a different 7 for only a few hundred less because I didn't realize used K7's go for a pretty reasonable price 


Pics are a bonus too so post em up!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 30, 2012)

I always thought Korn's guitar players had really cool guitars. So by the time I was 17 and got my first Ibanez, I had been GASing for 4 years!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2012)

Another would be a black PRS Custom 24. Can't find any pics, though, since all I can find are trans-black ones.

EDIT: Here's a pic of that guitar... Just... Broken.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 30, 2012)

I always wanted an ESP forest...I thought they were kvlt.


----------



## Curt (Oct 30, 2012)

A Gibson LPC in wine red. Still want one to this day.


----------



## Pat_tct (Oct 30, 2012)

First guitar I wanted when i startet playing was the Alexi Leiho sig from ESP and The James Heatfield Snakebyte Explorer-Style Guitar (don't know the name atm)

got the ESP Alexy Leiho sig (the cheap 200-Model)... damn that guitar was aweful... i was so disappointed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2012)

Pat_tct said:


> The James Heatfield Snakebyte Explorer-Style Guitar (don't know the name atm



The ESP James Hetfield Snakebyte? This one?


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 30, 2012)

first three guitars i ever had a big boner for were:






aannnd






aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2012)

Since this is the 7-string section, here's the first seven I wanted.


----------



## cronux (Oct 30, 2012)

here's my GAS from since I was like 16 (still want them all)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 30, 2012)

Doesnt have to be a seven btw, just whatever it was you GAS'd for!


----------



## ItWillDo (Oct 30, 2012)

From the very first moment I saw this guitar, I knew I had to have one. And someday, I goddamn will:


----------



## dreamermind (Oct 30, 2012)

when I was little I've dreamed about this guitar, because I was huge Shenker fan and still is. but I would look ridiculous now with this shape because I put my guitar very high, may be some day it will be my home guitar when nobody sees me


----------



## hairychris (Oct 30, 2012)

I always liked Jackson guitars - proper 80s thrash machines. As soon as I could afford one I got one.


----------



## tm20 (Oct 30, 2012)

my first guitar was a tele given to me by a family friend. i thought it was pretty good, until i saw a few others with a fender strat. i didn't know anything about guitars back then so when i saw that the strat had a tremolo, a middle pickup and a cooler looking body i was so jealous  but it's all good because now i got 3 ibanez's


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Oct 30, 2012)

I was about 13 when I saw this. Never saw anything like it. Michael Angelo Batio from the band Nitro, at the time.


----------



## Rojne (Oct 30, 2012)

First sixer I dreamt of having..





Second sixer I dreamt of having..





First seven I dreamt of having..





.. hopefully I will own one of each one day!


----------



## Dabo Fett (Oct 30, 2012)

Wes Borland was the man who made me want to pick up a guitar when I was 12, and I knew he played a pointy ibanez so all I wanted was a pointy ibanez. Ended up with a 6 string Gio not realizing he played 7s, but I finally got my 7 string RG a few days ago!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 30, 2012)

When I started out I was a huge Dimebag fanboy, and so I wanted one of these:






And consequently here's what my first guitar ended up being:






It's only a cheap "Baby ML", with a 3/4 size body and a full-size neck, but it's served me well and sounds great. Plus, it was a little more manageable than a full-sized dining-table ML for the short, skinny 12 year old I was. And it was cheap.

I did the burnt chrome pickup covers myself, which is why they're shit.


----------



## Fantomas (Oct 30, 2012)

This :





When I was 14, I would go to the local music store where they had one on display and look at it almost daily. I had only seen stratocasters and teles up to then and this monster was something completely alien to me. Just thinking about it makes me smile.

Best part: my parents divorced and mom wanted to do something special for me and decided to buy me a decent guitar because I was always playing crappy gear. 
So she went to a guitar store and asked the owner for advice. Turns out she went to my guitar store and the owner advised her to buy this exact guitar. Which she did, and it was probably the best gift I ever had.

I played the crap out of it for the next 15 years and it is now retired (switched to 7's) but it still is a great guitar.

I am 36 now and still waiting for her to get me a surprise JP7 BFR.


----------



## Loomer (Oct 30, 2012)

One that would get me laid. I was sad to realize only a few years later, that such a guitar simply does exist.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Oct 30, 2012)

I now own that exact JS (90HAM)  , kinda gone off the Gibson'ss though, but maybe one day


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 30, 2012)

These are the guitars and the situations in where the gas started.... All my first gas. The ESP would be the first 1 where I thought I'd buy it one day..... still haven't 



Jeffs ESP

And All these  (And you wonder where I got my username from)


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 30, 2012)

i wanted a k7 so bad when i was 15. i drew them all over my notebooks in class.








when my friend first got me into guitar the year before he had me believing that i just had to own one of these:





he said i needed one of these as well.







i still want a k7!


----------



## Mega-Mads (Oct 30, 2012)

I see quite a lot new models  Does that mean that you're still children? =)

Well i wanted these when i was a kid.




esp jh-1(i still want that one)





ke2. the ke3 was actually the second guitar i bought.





This bich!


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 30, 2012)

wow my choices make me look like an old fart.


----------



## Navid (Oct 30, 2012)

I still want it


----------



## Loomer (Oct 30, 2012)

signalgrey said:


> wow my choices make me look like an old fart.



Nah dude, you're just an adult.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Oct 30, 2012)

Always wanted an Ibanez JEM. I remember when i was 15 and had been playing for two years, then one day my guitar teacher let me try his new guitar, ibby jem7 brmr (the one with the mirror finish), and damn. I will always remember how incredible that guitar felt, especially when comparing it to my crappy Jackson beginner guitar. And the sound was just incredible. Still want one. 



Also i really wanted a K7 at one point when i was a huge korn fan (16-17 years old) and last year i got one. Awesome guitar, i love it.

Im 25 now, and i have a huge list of guitars i'd like to own, hopefully someday...


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 30, 2012)

> be 12
> only listen to Texas Flood and Couldn't Stand the Weather your entire 7th grade year
> watch Austin City Limits DVD uncounted times
> see SRV Strat at Guitar Center
> more interested in SRV Strat than girls


----------



## GiantBaba (Oct 30, 2012)

The first guitar I ever remember seeing was the UVMC. It wasn't till years later that I found it had seven strings, or even knew who Steve Vai was. That guitar made a big impact on me, at least visually.


----------



## cronux (Oct 30, 2012)

Loomer said:


> One that would get me laid. I was sad to realize only a few years later, that such a guitar simply does exist.



i'll just leave this here


----------



## ItWillDo (Oct 30, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> > be 12
> > only listen to Texas Flood and Couldn't Stand the Weather your entire 7th grade year
> > watch Austin City Limits DVD uncounted times
> > see SRV Strat at Guitar Center
> > more interested in SRV Strat than girls



Greentexting on a forum.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 30, 2012)

ItWillDo said:


> Greentexting on a forum.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## purpledc (Oct 30, 2012)

The guitars I gassed over the most when growing up were before the time of the seven string explosion. My list goes like this

1. BC Rich mocking bird: I ended up with a handmade archtop supreme
2. Hamer Standard explorer: Ended up with a quilt top blitz explorer
3. Jackson RR1: Ended up with an RR2 pro series neckthrough
4. BC rich warlock: ended up with a fugly neon green bolt on USA 


The first seven I really gassed for was the NT7 for its narrow nut width. Then I discovered I will never get a seven to sound like I want it to and went back to 6s.


----------



## Key_Maker (Oct 30, 2012)

I've always wanted an ESP EX Diamond Plate, may be next year... May be.


----------



## isispelican (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Curt (Oct 30, 2012)

I forgot to mention a left handed strat strung righty. Because like many, I wanted to be Jimi! Eventually picked up a white lefty strat and sold it soon after because it was uncomfortable as hell.


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 30, 2012)

When I was a kid? BC Rich Bitch.

Which is funny, because I can't stand that body shape now, heh.

A few years later, it changed to "any one of the Exotic Wood Ibanez USA Customs"... so I eventually redeemed myself (but never got one, dammit).





Hope Rich doesn't mind me linking to his images.


----------



## Kreml (Oct 30, 2012)

My first crush was on a B.C. Rich Warlock NJ Deluxe.. But then i saw some Tyr music videos and instantly fell in love with the Green Dot UV7 they use.. 

Some years later i got the Warlock, but i cant seem to find any Green Dots for sale in Europe


----------



## I Voyager (Oct 30, 2012)

Anything James Hetfield owned, ever. Same with Alexi Laiho and Matt Heafy/Corey Beaulieu.


----------



## thraxil (Oct 30, 2012)

This was the ad that I lusted over for years as a broke teenager making due with a crappy strat copy:


----------



## s4tch (Oct 30, 2012)

I saw it in '89 for the first time, I guess. I didn't even started listening metal, but DAT RHOADS!!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 30, 2012)

PL2550.


----------



## stratjacket (Oct 30, 2012)

In the late 80's I used to dream about a Charvel Model 6. My friend had one and I fell in love with it.


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ibanez JEM7V, Fender American HSS Strat, and, most of all, an ESP M-II Urban Camo


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Oct 30, 2012)

You'd think the PGM90 boner would go away after a number of years.






You'd be wrong.


----------



## texshred777 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll second the SRV Strat was the first guitar I really GAS'd for. I was an SRV nut for many years. 

Then I saw the UV777BK. I was into Korn at the time and knew they played 7's. That's one I still GAS for.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Don Vito (Oct 30, 2012)

I started playing guitar in early 2009, so this was pretty much the coolest thing ever when I first saw it:






We didn't have any real guitar stores in my town outside of Pawns.. but a local CD store had a few of these Axl's and 2 acoustics(and Epiphone and an Ibanez)

Deep down inside, I still want one. They're cheap as fuck.


----------



## Olin (Oct 30, 2012)

A blue sunburst Rickenbacker 4003. 
I would still do some really questionable things for any Rickenbacker.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 30, 2012)

Still have never gotten a UV or Jem. They were my dream guitars back in the day. If the old ones weren't just crazy in price now I proabably would have. The new ones don't do it for me.


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 30, 2012)

Saw one like this at Sam Goody except it was black and blue and always thought it was awesome


----------



## Steve_U1S (Oct 30, 2012)

One of Waylon Jennings' leather-bound Telecasters...
That, spawned from my wanting to emulate my father's ability to play and absorbing so much of his musical taste growing up, was at the genesis of my trying out playing guitar; the Tele shape still to this day gets a deep-down reaction from me when I lay eyes on them. Even built one by making the body in Junior High wood shop, and piecing it together over that summer with my Dad's purchasing power/support =]
Eventually covered it in faux leather, which I carved and painted up to look the part; a bunch of years back I gifted my father with that guitar in tribute to his inspiration to me, especially since he always loved that guitar, and the way it came together.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Universe PWH: Ever since seeing Rocky George with one I've GASed for one.






Peavey Vandenberg: A friend had one when I was a youth. I've never played a guitar with an action so low and so clear.






B.C. Rich Warlock: I used to be a big Blackie Lawless fan. Emphasis on used to be.


----------



## Rypac (Oct 30, 2012)

Zakk Wylde's custom ZV Gibson. Deep down I still really want it...


----------



## ASoC (Oct 31, 2012)

This was all before I learned to hate ToM's


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 31, 2012)

The Gibson Gothic Flying V was the first guitar I ever fell in love with. I now want a Draco with similar specs as a commemorative thing.


----------



## cronux (Oct 31, 2012)

so many good guitars posted here


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 31, 2012)

the guitar that got me into "metal" is the ibanez destroyer II dt-555bk (aka phil collin model) was nearly 20yrs later i won it on ebay. its on the top row, far right...the explorer shaped one. its a fairly rare guitar...not to be confussed with the cheaper bolt-on w/dot inlay version (dt-155).

the other guitar i really got excited about was an esp kh model. i have 2 versions, both custom shop, one is bolt on w/rosewood fb. the other is neck-thru w/ebony fb with the skull & cross bone inlay vertical like the really early model he played before having his own sig mod.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 31, 2012)

A UV7BK. I saw the video foor Morbid Angel's God of Emptiness, and that was it, I became obsessed!


----------



## Dreadge (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, I would like to take you to my part of GAS story. When I was a 10 year old boy, I saw 2 guitarist that had a Stratocaster guitar that had a, what at that time called a white neck red stratocaster (just a regular Fender Strat with a maple neck), and pickups with no metal dots. I was pretty uninformed back in the 90's. 
Then I saw a local band that had a guitar like that. Turns out it was a Schecter with EMG's. Now I know it... but then it was just a red guitar with white pickups.
Other one was years later and it belonged to David Gilmour. I was blown away by the sound! 
As my childhood guitar hero is Richie Blackmore and by accident i found out that he used back in the beggining of the 90's was using the Lace Sensors pickups. I was so excited to get those as a kid, I did all it takes to get those pickups. I was so good at school just to impress my dad so he could buy those pickups for me in the foreign shop. At the time it was very hard to get these informations and as hard to buy them in the 90's. Then I found a similar fender guitar that was shown at the local guitar shop. It was a Fender deluxe model, with a different pickup configuration. But I wanted that guitar and those pickups in it. Later I end up NOT getting it. Was very disappointed that a other local famous guitar player got it instead of me. :'(.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Then... 
Seven years later, in 2003, my dad was making the set of sounds for amp and pedals (btw he is responsible for my guitar disease , forgot to mention that ), and he tells me to open a drawer and to give him something,........ Can you guess what it was!?

Neither could I!

It was a Fiesta Red Eric Clapton 1989 Stratocaster with Lace Sensors pickups and a white neck . I was so blown away for 1 month I didn't believe it it was mine. 
That guitar changed my life for ever, and still I play it every day! It has been a real friend and always will be and it plays GODLIKE with a 0.12 stings on it, on a regular E tuning!

Sorry for the long story!
I'm not sorry  worth bringing the memories!


----------



## Steve_U1S (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll add this; Eddie Van Halen's original 'Franky' - as seen in '83-'84 (US Festival / Jump video)... so much so that this was the second guitar and replica that I tried making... still have that replica to this day, as well as another more detailed one that I made more recently.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 31, 2012)

Both of Hetfield's explorers that KL made, and the ESP that I thought was a KL.


----------



## Dooky (Oct 31, 2012)

The first guitar I really wanted was a black RR1.
But after years of saving up the money I bought a black SL1 instead; because I figured if I was going to spend that much money on a new guitar then I wanted it to be something I could comfortably play sitting down and use for things other than metal. I definitely made the right decision - Love my SL1. But still have a soft spot for the RR1.


----------



## kevdes93 (Oct 31, 2012)

ive always wanted a silverburst gibson explorer ever since i saw metalocalypse for the very first time


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2012)

First nice guitar I ever played, GAS'd for one for the past 6 years...until I obtained one today. S1520fb


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Oct 31, 2012)

The music video for "One"
Kirk Hammett had me in love with this guitar

i know it's not exactly the same but the grey strat with the rosewood looked incredible for me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The Gibson Gothic Flying V was the first guitar I ever fell in love with. I now want a Draco with similar specs as a commemorative thing.



I'd kill for this and the Gothic Explorer.

Hate all you want, but Wayne Static was the one that turned me onto these.


----------



## Jakke (Oct 31, 2012)

I played black metal in my mid-late teens, so I really wanted a Warbeast:




I was playing a honeybust Lp at the time, so I wanted something a bit more Kvlt.. This while ignoring Euronymus, who played a sunburst Les Paul his entire career. I also really liked Blasphemer, so I wanted a BCR just because he played one.

I also had a brief stint as a big Andreas Kisser fan, so at that time I wanted a Charvel of some sort.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 31, 2012)

Chromeboy JS


----------



## Miek (Oct 31, 2012)

Fuck if I remember


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 31, 2012)

just wanted to add this, all because he made me want one, and I still do.


----------



## Aris_T (Nov 1, 2012)

At first it was Ibanez JPM (liked them all, even the camo one), but they were reaaaaaally expensive, so I settled with a black 470. Then it was the white Universe, but I when I got into 7strings it was already too late and ended up with a 1527 (love it). 
Still want a Parker Fly though!


----------



## Kwampis (Nov 1, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> just wanted to add this, all because he made me want one, and I still do.



His belt buckle!

And first GAS? PRS Custom 24


----------



## nickgray (Nov 1, 2012)

RG2550EX, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Petie (Nov 1, 2012)

I wanted a JEM7VWH so bad because of Vai's Sex & Religion album, but when I finally got one I liked it at first but slowly started to realise it just wasn't for me. So I traded it for a brand new Fender American Vintage '62 Strat reissue and I don't regret it for a second. 






I also got a UV777BK which I found myself liking a lot more than the Jem. It currently has a Crunch Lab and LiquiFire and noiseless trem springs.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 1, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Chromeboy JS



OMG is that yours?


----------



## Gamblore (Nov 1, 2012)

ESP Explorer
Jackson RR1
BC Rich Mockingbird (got a bolt on NJ series and have a bitch of a time hitting the 24th fret, still want a NT version)
BC Rich Ignitor


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Nov 1, 2012)

I gassed for this, before I even knew there was an acronymic word for how I was feeling -
The Gibson SG-Z


----------



## zilla (Nov 1, 2012)

1st GAS: PRS Custom 24 with a sweet switch from the late 80s






original 540 sabre





original 540 radius (before it became the JS series)


----------



## Steve_U1S (Nov 1, 2012)

@ nickgray - RG2550eGK - I have that exact version of that model at home (they later got the ghost inlays and neck binding (I think) - I prefer the one that I have/that's pictured above. Excellent Prestige instrument.

@ zilla - I have that exact version of Radius, the Jewel Red one - it's a bit beaten, but plays awesomely well. Great alternative to a JS, especially if you prefer a more 'modern' neck spec (flatter radius, larger frets).


----------



## zilla (Nov 1, 2012)

cool! i still remember when i was a kid and we went on a family vacation down to florida (miami, i think?) and i begged and screamed to go to Thoroughbred Music (ahh the days before the interwebs) and that's where i originally saw it. wanted one ever since.

does yours have the 5-way or the 3 mini toggles?


----------



## fps (Nov 1, 2012)

His tone on Aenima is not of this earth.


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 1, 2012)

Charvel 750xl...I'm gonna' start my search soon!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 1, 2012)

Fireglo Rickenbacker 2003.

Now I have one, and it's awesome.


----------



## Survivalism (Nov 1, 2012)

fps said:


> His tone on Aenima is not of this earth.


 

THIS. I just came on this thread to post Adam and his Silverburst Custom, 
but I was clearly beat to the punch 

Adam Jones > god.


----------



## ppinkham (Nov 2, 2012)

Okay, I wasn't quite a child for that last one, but I had to throw in the first 7 I had eyes for.


----------



## Jason Spell (Nov 2, 2012)

stratjacket said:


> In the late 80's I used to dream about a Charvel Model 6. My friend had one and I fell in love with it.



I had this exact guitar! It was super badass! I hate that I ever sold it!


----------



## Itchyman (Nov 2, 2012)

I shit bricks when I saw James Hetfield's Ken Lawrence Explorer.

And then I noticed the inlay.


----------



## Onegunsolution (Nov 2, 2012)

When I got my first guitar I just noodled around on cheesey stuff and got interest to look up some online lessons, MABs No Boundaries video had the word lesson in its tittle so I ended being face raped by a shred fest at the earliest of early points of being involved with music  this was the guitar he used in it and i thought it was one of the most bad ass things ever, shit i still think its a wicked lookin instrument haha.






Metallica was one of the first metal bands I got into(sifting through DOZENS of my dads AC/DC, Iron Maiden, Ozzy/Sabbath and Metallica records with a 9 buck cd player) and a band that no matter what Im jammin on Ill still call them my favorite band (even the st anger has a few songs with hundreds of plays) Kirks sig was the first (obtainable) guitar I "had to have" shit Id still pick one of em up for what motivated me to jam.


----------



## Najka (Nov 2, 2012)

ESP ZR-1.


----------



## xenophobe (Nov 2, 2012)

I've owned a lot of the "dream guitars" when I was a child.

One of the last ones I conquered was that I wanted a custom BC Rich Stealth. I finally gave in and bought one of the Korean Marc Rizzo 7 String Steath models, and I'm completely satisfied with it. It sounds great... has a really unique tone to it, kinda dark and a little whiny, but not in a bad way. Build quality is great for a <$800 guitar.


----------



## vstealth (Nov 2, 2012)

I grew up listening to alot of ac/dc, always wanted a sg like Angus Young as a kid but I have a huge dislike of both Gibson and Fenders that means I will likely never buy one.





Then as a teen, started listening to black metal and death metal... Should be pretty clear who my idol is. 
Must own all of these one day.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 2, 2012)

First guitar i ever wanted 

edit: also, i've always wanted anything that looks striking, badass, or classy as well.


----------



## will_shred (Nov 2, 2012)

signalgrey said:


> first three guitars i ever had a big boner for were:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
we had a rosewood tele at the store I worked at, let me tell you. not as awesome as you'd imagine.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 2, 2012)

tried twice to build a "Jack Butler" clone,last try got stolen,but here is a picture anyway


----------



## Syriel (Nov 2, 2012)

Herman Li's Ibanez E-GEN 18

DragonForce is what got me into Metal / Shred, and I still love them. And Herman Li's Saber was eye candy to me, and when he released a sig model, I promised myself to grab one someday. Unfortunately I'm into 7s now, so I don't think I'll snag one unless I find one for cheap and give in to my childhood fantasies.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 2, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> OMG is that yours?



I wish, still gassing hard for one.


----------



## Steve_U1S (Nov 2, 2012)

@ zilla - mine's got the 5-way (looks just like the Jewel Red one in the catalog photo above).
I re-wired with the middle pickup just a hole-filler (!) and using a single-sized humbucker in the neck position, using a 4-pole superswitch and my own designed wiring scheme for coil combos etc.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2012)

When I was first starting out (12ish?) I wanted a Washburn Dime 333 in slime green and Culprit in the worst way. Close second was Zakk Wylde's gnarly "Rebel Flag" Les Paul with the bottle caps nailed to it.

Further down on the list, I remember a brief phase where I really wanted a white Ibanez JEM7V. I also remember really wanting a White BC Rich Virgin and a Warlock in, well, any color.


----------



## jbab (Nov 2, 2012)

A lefty version of that:


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh and this one obviously...


----------



## Survivalism (Nov 2, 2012)

Now, I was not a kid when Mastodon started gracing the earth with 
their music. BUT I've always wanted a First Act DC-6 in Silverburst, 
just like Brent Hinds' custom model (preferably just a 6 string ...
or a 7 string with a 25.5" scale).


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 2, 2012)

Also, from before I got into metal


----------



## thesnowdog (Nov 3, 2012)

I always wanted Cuccurullo's Zappa/Vox/Wah guitar from the Missing Persons days.

It doesn't seem much easier finding information on it now than it was back then...


----------



## Richie666 (Nov 3, 2012)

The only guitar I wanted growing up was a cream Fender strat with a maple board, Hendrix style. Man, I dreamed about that thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 3, 2012)

jbab said:


> A lefty version of that:



I really wish his sig had that graphic, instead of that weird-ass graphic.






Also, it doesn't even look like the "real" Iceman, it uses the ICX shape. 

Ibanez ICX-120 Iceman X Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## LetsMosey (Nov 3, 2012)

Jackson Kelly KE-1 Marty Friedman signature model. Yum.


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 3, 2012)

The guitar I wanted the most when I was younger was this lacs that Fletcher Dragge of Pennywise had. I saw him playing it live. It was an rg with a beautiful flamed top, single bridge humbucker, and reversed headstock. His guitars are actually slightly bigger than the normal rg because he says the normal ones look like "toys" when he plays them. I just remember it being one of the coolest guitars ever.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 3, 2012)

When I was a "kid" (about 13 or 14, really) I always wanted either a Gibson ES335 or the Mastodon signatures. I always thought their guitars were awesome, especially that really shapely First Act one they have with the really long horns. Can't find a picture of it, unfortunately.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Nov 3, 2012)

Back in the day, this was so badass to me


----------



## sawtoothscream (Nov 4, 2012)

Never had a guitar I really really wanted. got into guitar when I was in the 8th grade. thought some looked cooler then others but find I liked how other played mor ethen others. Tried a bunch until I found the ones I wanted which ended up being the Ibanez rg series for metal, tele for clean. that being said the guitar im dreaminga bout getting now is a PRS SE (idk which model, its is $650, has emg's and the nicest neck I have ever played on). so I guess right now that PRS is the guitar im dreaming of getting, as well as a 7 or 8 string


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2012)

The PRS Nick Cantenese or Toreno?


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 4, 2012)

Quite a few











I've had the Gothic V and had problems with balance and intonation but a close friend of mine has a Gothic Explorer and I've always wanted it.











Because of Marty Mcfly


----------



## Vicious7 (Nov 4, 2012)

Eric Clapton pewter gray Strat. 

In a lefty of course, strung upside down...


----------



## Xibuque (Nov 4, 2012)

Hamer Californian (till today)





Jackson SLATQH (till today)


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 4, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> The guitar I wanted the most when I was younger was this lacs that Fletcher Dragge of Pennywise had. I saw him playing it live. It was an rg with a beautiful flamed top, single bridge humbucker, and reversed headstock. His guitars are actually slightly bigger than the normal rg because he says the normal ones look like "toys" when he plays them. I just remember it being one of the coolest guitars ever.



I think he just uses rg xl's.


----------



## haffner1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Charvel model 6


----------



## Papaoneil (Nov 4, 2012)

Najka said:


> ESP ZR-1.




I still crave for this


----------



## Polythoral (Nov 4, 2012)

When I was young (not really, like 17) but just starting guitar, these were all I wanted...






A Schecter Solo 6 with a green finish

and






Nowadays, I just look back and shake my head and am glad I didn't have money to afford these things back then.


----------



## Survivalism (Nov 4, 2012)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> ...or the Mastodon signatures. I always thought their guitars were awesome, especially that really shapely First Act one they have with the really long horns. Can't find a picture of it, unfortunately.


 
Here ya go! I'd love to play one, they're insane


----------



## wespaul (Nov 4, 2012)

When I was in high school, I was really jones'ing for an ESP explorer. I spent a year saving up, and then Gibson sued them. I remember calling Musicians Friend, ready to pay, when they told me they had JUST sold out of all of them and would not be getting any restocked because of the lawsuit. I was so disappointed. I've never owned an old ESP explorer, and that's sort of on my bucketlist. I've grown out of that Metallica phase in my life, but I still have much respect for Hetfield, and still enjoy impromptu Metallica jams with friends, so I've always had my eye out for an ESP explorer. I also missed the boat when Gibson reissued the '84 explorer, which was also already sold out when I found out they even existed.

Another guitar I've also been chasing is the ESP M-III in see-thru aqua quilt (not the flame). Once again, the model was discontinued when I stumbled across it, and I've been chasing it for the last 10+ years. I've actually found several people selling theirs over the years, but I was always a few days late, or they ultimately decided to keep it. Drumcityguitarland had one in stock that I didn't find out about until it had already been sold (noticing a trend here?), and I asked them if it was possible if they could order another one. They told me they could, and then they got the one with the flame body in instead. My heart was broken. It's like the guitar gods get off on pulling down their skin-tight leather pants and taking a dump on me every other year with this stuff.

I just love the way the aqua quilt sits next to that pickguard:


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 4, 2012)

I got her 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/216458-ngd-long-search-ended-strat-content.html


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2012)

Najka said:


> ESP ZR-1.



You're not gonna have much luck finding this guitar.



Because it's called the RZK-1. 

And I agree, when I was in my Rammstein fanboy period, the only guitars I wanted was Richard's Eclipse I CTM, KH-2, KH-4, 901ST, and dat RZK-1/RZK-600. 

And since ESP released chrome-covered EMGs a couple of years ago, you can make the LTD version of the RZK look a hell of a lot like the ESP version.


----------



## Superwoodle (Nov 4, 2012)

That ^


----------



## 3074326 (Nov 4, 2012)

fps said:


> His tone on Aenima is not of this earth.



This. Still GASing pretty hard for one. I'll have one eventually.

Also, late 50s Les Paul. Jimmy Page was and always will be a huge influence. My tastes in music and guitars have changed, but Les Pauls are still the ones that make my jaw drop most.


----------



## moeligerent (Nov 4, 2012)

For some reason I've always wanted a fender katana.. They're ugly as all hell an played terribly, but they just are so different and odd. I can't look away..


----------



## DTSH (Nov 5, 2012)

All these signature models from the 90s and 2000s are making me feel old! 






Charvel Model 7.. Saw Criss Oliva play one in Savatage's video for Gutter Ballet.. Never even got to play one. Maybe one day I'll dedicate the time to hunting one down. It's probably not even that expensive.


----------



## thesnowdog (Nov 5, 2012)

DTSH said:


> All these signature models from the 90s and 2000s are making me feel old!



+1


----------



## EarlWellington (Nov 5, 2012)

My first two guitars which i GASed for were a K7 and a BC Rich Beast... I still want the K7 but definitely grew out of the Beast phase


----------



## trickae (Nov 5, 2012)

Superwoodle said:


> That ^



omg what is this? Reverse headstock, tree of life, saber body? My mind is like wtf where can i buy this? It just needs white EMG pup covers with black mounting brackets.


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2012)

> omg what is this? Reverse headstock, tree of life, saber body? My mind is like wtf where can i buy this? It just needs white EMG pup covers with black mounting brackets.


that would be Buz's LACS from when he was still with Ibanez


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 5, 2012)

Didn't get into guitar seriously until I was 14. But these are what I was dreaming of then:


----------



## cronux (Nov 5, 2012)

oh, and i had an alexi laiho phase too 

(only first 3 cob albums though)


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 5, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> I think he just uses rg xl's.



Nah, he actually gets custom ones with a bigger body. I have seen and held a couple of them, they are in fact custom shop ones.


----------



## trickae (Nov 5, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> that would be Buz's LACS from when he was still with Ibanez


who is this buzz guy? does he have a build thread or even an NGD? 

damn gassing hard. May get a custom builder to build a reverse headstock 7 on a RGA arch top body.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 5, 2012)

I think he means Buz from Unearth, who has a signature ESP/LTD now.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Jakke (Nov 5, 2012)

trickae said:


> who is this buzz guy? does he have a build thread or even an NGD?



Interview with Buz McGrath of Unearth

He should be around here somewhere too, but I can't remember his username


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 5, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Interview with Buz McGrath of Unearth
> 
> He should be around here somewhere too, but I can't remember his username



I think it's "chest rockwell."


----------



## ASoC (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Jakke (Nov 5, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> I think it's "chest rockwell."




Yeah, that's right


----------



## vstealth (Nov 5, 2012)

Prydogga said:


>




Wtf does the bridge guard even protect? Do people play with their palm on the bridge or something?

Amazing guitars though, pretty much the only guitars I would ever want with colors other then black or wood finishes would be universe/jems. Still cant beleive I didnt take the oppurtunity to buy a real brand new uv7sbk from 97 for 1k aud


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 6, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> Nah, he actually gets custom ones with a bigger body. I have seen and held a couple of them, they are in fact custom shop ones.



That's pretty cool then. The dude is huge, just like Buckethead.


----------



## DTSH (Nov 6, 2012)

vstealth said:


> Wtf does the bridge guard even protect? Do people play with their palm on the bridge or something?



My guess would be keeps you from accidentally fiddling with the fine tuners. Must not be a problem any more though, because I think that was the only time it was ever used or mentioned.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 6, 2012)

DTSH said:


> My guess would be keeps you from accidentally fiddling with the fine tuners. Must not be a problem any more though, because I think that was the only time it was ever used or mentioned.



Rob Balducci is an avid user of these, for his Edge/Lo Pro Edge equipped guitars. 











Other than that, very few people used them though.


----------



## Steve_U1S (Nov 6, 2012)

@ Prydogga - the marvellous Loch Ness Green Jem; I have one of those as well. Having one of those put in my hands back in early '88 was quite magical; I bought a floral later that year, since the LNGs were all spoken for. Then 10 years ago (!) I happened upon one that was a bit of a trainwreck, adopted and 'restored' it with a bunch of NOS parts and such. Quite a magical specimen.

@ vstealth - the bridge cover/palm rest/handrest is a device which straddled the full-floating and very wide-range moving Edge bridges, giving a platform for the palm to rest on so as to not throw the tuning off in that drunken, warbling mannter, while also not interfering with the bridge function.
It lands and allows pull-up, sitting in place; when you dive the bridge, it 'picks up' the cover, which is hinged and lightly spring-loaded, so that it goes along for the ride... so it's invisible.
Vai had a lot of issues back in the day with leaning on his full-floating bridges, so that was the solution.
... the reason they disappeared; patent infringement. Kahler issued a cease and desist immediately - a lot of the LNGs were intercepted at dealers, and the handrests removed... but you find examples of all three neon colours (LNG, DY, SK) with them on, and the occasional Root Beer Jem also factory-outfitted.

@ Bloody Inferno - Rob was able to get a couple original handrests for his earlier custom 6-strings through Ibanez and a friend of his, but the supply ran out... then he had his seven string custom made.
Relating back to my LNG; when I got it, it was without its handrest, and they're all but impossible to find (at least, anyone willing to part with them) so I set about trying to do a recreation myself.
Skip forward; I succeeded, and then carried on to do what Ibanez never did; a 7-string version, since that's what I mainly play.
I contacted Rob Balducci when I saw him lamenting the lack of handrests for 7s... so, it just so happens that the two guitars pictured are the exact two for which I made him custom handrests. So, those two are my handiwork; I did something slightly more ergonomic while keeping the same over-all footprint; result is more comfortable than the originals.
After the BAL7 7-string one, he received Sleestack, and contacted me for a 6-string version.
So, few people use them largely because they're hard to come by for 6s, and they don't exist for 7s, except on my personal instruments, those of a friend, and Rob Balducci's.
I've made a very few for other people from as far away as Tokyo (I'm in Canada) but here and there; it's a lot of work without a machine shop =]


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 6, 2012)

Cheers for the clarification!


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 6, 2012)

Still GAS for this:


----------



## NickS (Nov 7, 2012)

My first love, I still want to find one some day.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Nov 7, 2012)

Daron Malakian's ultra-cool icemans. I believe a guy posted a photo of one of those already.


----------



## Rook (Nov 7, 2012)

Jackson KV2T in Snow White.

It's nothing like anything else I've ever liked (apart from the brand) I just love the way it looks.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 7, 2012)

Still want one. Kinda surprised I never got one.


----------



## mikenothing (Nov 7, 2012)

Love Metallica, always wanted a Ken Lawrence Explorer. Since I cant afford one, I got a Edwards Explorer a few years ago. Paid $325 w/case for it- one of the best deals I have gotten. Great guitar!


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 8, 2012)

cronux said:


>


Still my favorite Jackson ever.(Well, maybe second favorite to his green pinstripe RR)

This guy has the closest you can get without going CS.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 8, 2012)

^All you would have to do is buy an RR24 with yellow bevels and the change the hardware and get the exact same sticker. And I'm like 100% the green pinstriped RR was Roope's


----------



## neurosis (Sep 8, 2014)

When I started out I was like 10. I played classical guitar and that's what I had. It wasn't until I was 15 that I started paying attention to guitar shapes and brands. But I had no money. 

Around age 16 I still wanted a PRS really bad for no other reason than the bands I was into. But I got an Epiphone Dot for cheap and fantasized that I'd get a K7 really soon. 

The only thing I still hurt after is a Snow White ESP Horizon. I would trade my Mayones for one of those in a heartbeat, provided it's mint.


----------



## redlol (Sep 9, 2014)

ashamed to say an epiphone les paul 100 yes the lp with the bolt on neck. why? because i could almost afford it when i was 14. i ended up with a epi lp standard actually! after that i wanted and got a jackson dinky, and after that a schecter c7 hellraiser, then onto an rg8, and finally ended up with an mh350nt from ltd today! i only still own the epi and the rg8 and ltd.


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Sep 9, 2014)

16 year old me - thinks Korn is the best band ever. Can't afford a UV777BK, but found a great deal on an RG7620.

19 year old me - thinks Korn is awful, sells 7620 & buys two 6 string guitars to put in drop C & play metalcore for the next 10 years.

30 year old me - gets into progressive metal, realizes what a nice guitar the 7620 was & once again is GASing over a UV777BK.

ANYONE SELLING A UV777BK??


----------



## loqtrall (Sep 9, 2014)

Holy necrobump, batman.

But, as long as it's active, I've ALWAYS wanted to get my hands on a USA Jackson SL2H-MAH, but no luck at all in getting one, and I've never seen one for sale on here. I saw an ad for one in a Guitar World magazine about 6-7 years ago and always thought it was one of the greatest guitars I'd ever seen. Not exactly from my childhood, but I'd still love to own one.

EDIT: Pretty sure this was the exact picture from the GW magazine when I saw the guitar for the first time:


----------



## Vrollin (Sep 9, 2014)

Wanted a USA made PRS then, still wanting a USA PRS now..... Sigh, one day I'll have my stoptail custom 22....


----------



## Preacher (Sep 9, 2014)

A K-7 in grey because 16 year old me loves Korn and still wants to secretly be Head or Munkey.

A RG1077xl in royal blue because I drooled over that as much as a K7

Still a Peavey PXD Vicious because damned if it doesn't have the best spec I have ever seen on a prod 7 string. 28" scale, Mahogany and Maple, Ebony Fretboard, EMG 81-7 and SA-7.


----------



## Churchie777 (Sep 9, 2014)

UV7MC UV7green dot UV7GR (which i have) and K7 Kinda tell i was born in the late 80's


----------



## Ulvhedin (Sep 9, 2014)

Washburn dime333- got it in 2003, after a few years og saving allowance. Still has it.





Been wanting this since I downloaded a Vai clip on Bearshare or whatever. "here's some of the things you can do on a sevenstring, or- some of the things I like to do with it"
Which I now own.





I was generally into 99% of the superstrats, but that was before I realized how picky I am


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Sep 9, 2014)

Always wanted an ESP Empire D.


----------



## porknchili (Sep 9, 2014)

I've ALWAYS wanted a Conklin. Those melted tops...


----------



## Edika (Sep 9, 2014)

Since it's necrobumped I'll participate. Since I started playing guitar quite old (around 20 years old) the first guitar I ever GASed and am still GASing is a Jackson SL1. Back then it was in black, then after a few years any other colour than black and now any model that doesn't have chrome hardware. After a few years I was GASing for a PRS custom 24 but that has subsided...for now.


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 9, 2014)

Akira Takasaki's sig


----------



## TheStig1214 (Sep 9, 2014)

When I first found out about the Iceman a few years ago I was thinking "Yeah that's cool and all, but really only the guys from Dragonforce and Kiss play that guitar."

Then I saw an IC300. It's got that LP styling and I was thinking "Holy shit that's so stoner it's not even funny."

2 years or so later....


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 9, 2014)

13 year old me wanted this just as badly as 28 year old me does now.


----------



## Ancient (Sep 9, 2014)

When I first started learning how to play guitar I always wanted one of Kerry King's ESP V's:






Now a days I'd have little use for one but they're still my favorite's out of all the one's he's used.

And then there's the Universe....






This one I could find a use for.... but I'd rather just find a green dot neck and build a single pickup version from parts....


----------



## CaptainD00M (Sep 9, 2014)

So when i first started playing guitar I loved the white stripes and wanted this:





Then I got into shred and wanted this:





I still want to make a 7 string version one day, but it will be 24 frets, reverse headstock 26.5 or 27" and probably be hum buckers.

Then I got into 7's and wanted the purple one:





Broderick has some serious class as far as I'm concerned. I'm no longer a massive fan of Mahogany, I prefer Alder and Ash, but in terms of aesthetics these slay. Nowadays I'd need it longer scale and without the tremolo.


----------



## daveofdonnell (Sep 9, 2014)

Parker Flys have been giving me GAS for well over a decade... I accept donations to help fight the cause!


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## RobertStyx (Sep 9, 2014)

A Dean Razorback 7. A few of the artists I was into when I started playing guitar played them, and I thought it was a cool looking guitar.

Truth be told, if I was in a position that the money for one was nothing to me, I would probably still buy one...


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 9, 2014)

I've wanted a Yamaha AES500 since I was about 14 or so and first heard Taproot and became a huge fan, as that's what Mike DeWolf was using around the "Gift" era, and I always thought the design, and especially the headstock for some reason, looked really freakin' cool. It's still one of my "bucket list" guitars, so hopefully I wind up with one someday!

EDIT: And here's a bit better of a picture!


----------



## Shredenvain (Sep 9, 2014)

I have been wanting one of these HRGs forever but it will never happen.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 9, 2014)

The first guitar I ever really fell in love with was a Parker Fly. I got a chance to play a few at the local Musician's Friend, and they were everything I hoped and more. I even got a Parker brochure and had it framed on my wall (for whatever reason, I deliberately framed it such that it hangs at a 45 degree angle). Over time, I kind of moved on from Parkers, until one day around ten years ago when I was searching eBay for guitar synth gear, and happened upon an old Fly Classic with a GK3 on it for a steal. I grabbed it, and as soon as I played it for the first time, I remembered what I loved about these guitars in the first place. That Fly is still my favorite guitar and my main player, and I've since added a custom 7-string Fly to my collection. I even still have that brochure framed on my wall.

My other dream guitar was a Steinberger with a TransTrem, because I have a flair for the unorthodox and appreciate forward-thinking design. I found an old Newburgh GM on Guitar Center's used site for the ridiculously low price of $600. I bought it, knowing that if I didn't love it, I could sell it for probably twice what I paid for it. When I got it, I realized that while the TransTrem is cool, it's really not something I'd use that much. I didn't especially care for the way the old Steinbergers played, either. I sold it for twice what I paid for it, and not too long after, found a more recent GM with an S-trem, and that was my main guitar for a while, mainly while I had my Parker in pieces because I was doing some work to it. Once I got the Parker back together, I realized that I could never love another guitar the way I love that. Shortly after that, I sold the Steinberger.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 9, 2014)

Kissed my first girl on Still Loving You. Waited to be 39 to buy my first explorer. Not regretting it and liking them, even if I now have the income to buy guitars that are objectively better. (Not bashing on the Gibsons, they are great deals for what you pay, explorers are priced very reasonably)





Notice the trend. 
Note that to this day none of my explorers are white. T_T


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 9, 2014)

Still wanna get me an Explorer of some kind to make a Matthias Jabs tribute fiddle.


----------



## AlucardJh (Sep 10, 2014)

LTD DJ-600

Dan Jacob's guitar from Atreyu. Started listening to them in ~8th grade and was one of the first metal bands I listened to. I thought and still think this guitar screams metal.


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Sep 10, 2014)

This one. 

Or pretty much any JH ESP Explorer.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Sep 10, 2014)

RobertStyx said:


> A Dean Razorback 7. A few of the artists I was into when I started playing guitar played them, and I thought it was a cool looking guitar.
> 
> Truth be told, if I was in a position that the money for one was nothing to me, I would probably still buy one...



If you ever get in that position do you mind buying me a couple guitars to fulfil my dreams?


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Sep 10, 2014)

BC Rich Warlock

...was pretty young & didn't care which model, I just thought they were SO COOL LOOKING - and the polar opposite of the respectable Fender Stratocaster my parents had bought me 


I grew to like the strat, but also haven't outgrown my Warlock lust


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Sep 11, 2014)

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> BC Rich Warlock
> 
> ...was pretty young & didn't care which model, I just thought they were SO COOL LOOKING


 
Me too! 

I went out to get my first electric, and I wanted a warlock really bad but the shop didn't have any. So I decided on the spot to plunder my bank account for an Ibanez Universe greendot.

So on the way home I walked passed a music store that would only have acoustic stuff like trumpets and violins. It was passed closing time. You guess it alreay, the shop window was full of warlocks and ironbirds in 5 different colors or so. 






I still have the Universe, never owned a Warlock, probably never will. I have finally satisfied my cravings for a pointy guitar with a Dean Razorback TTSB


----------



## narad (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## skydizzle (Sep 20, 2014)

I wanted an emerald green custom 24 for over 15 years, and finally got one a few months back. 


I've also always wanted an SRV strat and an Ace Frehley Les Paul.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Sep 20, 2014)

Ibanez S series, hands down. 

I was a huge fan of Dragonforce when I was a teenager (discovered them only a year or two after I started playing). Say whatever you want about Herman Li's guitar playing- he made the Ibanez S look cool. I still really want one to this day but they're so hard to find in-store as it is... and it's even harder to find one with a trem now they've released the fixed-bridge versions.


----------



## guitarmadillo (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm technically still in my childhood but, I'll go with 3H Les Paul Custom, 3H RG with reverse headstock (Might be a certain PGM in my future), and an RG565.


----------



## SonicBlur (Sep 21, 2014)

I've always wanted Kirk Hammett's ESP KH-2 since I was a kid...Metallica changed my life! I entered the Metal Edge guitar giveaway when Load came out at least a million times...didn't win. I still need to play on a real ESP KH-2 before I die.


I know this is an LTD but you get the idea, LOL!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 21, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fYEMvRK5C0



And WTH is this crazy green guitar with all the weird body cut-outs ? It's the one he's holding for the very last 6 seconds of the video. Kramer? Now that's cool!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9_VIXvCgl8


----------



## teamSKDM (Sep 21, 2014)

my earliest gas is either the ibanez xiphos, or the dean razorback. i was really into dime when i was like 13-14 , and 14-15 i was reallllllly into necrophagist.


----------



## mdeeRocks (Sep 25, 2014)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Whats the first guitar you GAS'd for? When I first started playing I was huge into korn so I wanted a k7 really badly. I ended up buying a different 7 for only a few hundred less because I didn't realize used K7's go for a pretty reasonable price
> 
> 
> Pics are a bonus too so post em up!


Not childhood, late teens, but it was swirled Ibanez UV7. Still want one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 25, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> And WTH is this crazy green guitar with all the weird body cut-outs ? It's the one he's holding for the very last 6 seconds of the video. Kramer? Now that's cool!!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9_VIXvCgl8



I THINK the company is called JEM Guitars. 

There was a thread about them that got a lot of hate because a lot of us thought they were fake and were just one of those weird-as-.... counterfeits. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/245243-interesting-jem.html



SonicBlur said:


> I know this is an LTD but you get the idea, LOL!



There was an ESP version in the mid-late 2000s called the "KH-2 VINTAGE"


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 25, 2014)

Definitely any Dimebag Washburn as a kid





James Hetfield's Ken Lawrence Explorer. Mostly because of S&M. I'd still kill for his S&M rhythm tone as well!





Lindsey Buckingham #1 Turner Model





59' Gibson Les Paul Custom
Take your pick at who played this, everyone worth while! It is still my dream guitar.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Sep 28, 2014)

When I was 14, my brother's fiance had her brother move in with them for a bit, & he owned a Gibson SG Voodoo. Ever since I first seen it, I knew I needed one. Sad thing was he didn't even know how to play, his rich dad bought it for him cause he thought it looked cool.  I heard he sold it for an extremely low price when he gave up trying to learn. 

If I could have any non custom production line guitar ever made, it would still be this.


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 28, 2014)

Dunno about "childhood" since it's only like 3 years ago I bought my main guitar, but the first guitars I can actually remember gassing over was these two, back when I was way more into Metallica than I am now.











I still think that Studio looks sick but I'm really glad my buddy convinced me to go with an RG Prestige instead.


----------



## Zhysick (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe one day...


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 29, 2014)

Not a real guitar but love the shape. From the movie, "Slumber party massacre 2 (1987)".


----------



## ibanice (Oct 1, 2014)

Even though I already have the p1 I still want this above any of the others



aaaaaaaaaaaaaand this (I litteraly jizz my pants everytime i see this guitar.. or any of these guitars...)





But only if it were an Ibanez :'(


----------



## mcleanab (Oct 1, 2014)

Jake E. Lee's "Charvel" that now exists in the Charvel Signature model...

The Randy Rhoads Les Paul...


----------



## NickS (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## MrPfloyd (Oct 3, 2014)

Loved GNR, but most of all Izzy's ES 175 that he wasn't supposed to sell. One day... lol


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Oct 3, 2014)

I was huge into Korn when I first started playing (and still am).. so when I was 15 I picked one of those Ibanez starter packs as my first guitar. But I always dreamed of having the K-7. At the time, I had no idea what to do with the 7th string, but I would still have my dad drive me to Sam Ash just so I could play it and look at it. 

Well, my dream came true, one big dent in my wallet later. Got my K-7 a year or so ago, and I'm never getting rid of it!


----------



## texshred777 (Oct 4, 2014)

The first guitar that made me say, OMG I must have it is the Ibanez UV777BK. 

I still have not bought one.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 5, 2014)

Though now days i'd Much rather have this one(Fernandes):


----------



## Omura (Oct 5, 2014)

almost 6 years ago now I stumbled across Blackmachine..
I'd been playing for just a few months, and I'd seen pictures of a lot of guitars, a lot of customs, but nothing struck me quite like Blackmachine.
The standard B6 and B2 (rosewood neck, ebony fillets and ebony top) have been the goal ever since.
Ideally I'd love something like a B6 body with a rosewood/ebony neck. that would be perfection in my book.
One day when I have enough disposable income to do so I will hunt down and buy one. 
But not for $15K or anything mad.


----------



## knet370 (Oct 5, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Didn't get into guitar seriously until I was 14. But these are what I was dreaming of then:



this picture pretty much sums up my childhood dream guitars.  plus a ibanez jpm


----------



## NorCal_Val (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, not really since my childhood, but since I was a broke, young musician
at any rate, one of these;


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 6, 2014)

Syriel said:


> Herman Li's Ibanez E-GEN 18
> 
> DragonForce is what got me into Metal / Shred, and I still love them. And Herman Li's Saber was eye candy to me, and when he released a sig model, I promised myself to grab one someday. Unfortunately I'm into 7s now, so I don't think I'll snag one unless I find one for cheap and give in to my childhood fantasies.



Same. Here's a pic with a fixed link. 






I'm pretty sure that if this was a 7, or if they would just release the already existing 7 string version of this guy, then it would be a huge seller despite being attached to Dragonforce.


----------



## narad (Oct 6, 2014)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I'm pretty sure that if this was a 7, or if they would just release the already existing 7 string version of this guy, then it would be a huge seller despite being attached to Dragonforce.



A shame that it has those hand carves nuts - I really dig the specs otherwise (easy to ditch some of the bling - purple flame tops are where it's at though!)


----------



## CaptainD00M (Oct 6, 2014)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I'm pretty sure that if this was a 7, or if they would just release the already existing 7 string version of this guy, then it would be a huge seller despite being attached to Dragonforce.



I don't hate on Dagronforce (Compy 386!)

But I'm not about to go buy anything because of their name.

That said I would probably be into a 7 string version of the Egen especially if it were sans the middle PU.

[EDIT]

That said I would probably rather have a UVPAW


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Oct 6, 2014)

One of the guitars of my dreams... even if I play extreme metal, I always wanted a 1956 Les Paul Goldtop.


----------



## protest (Oct 6, 2014)

There's 28 flavors I'd take it in, but I've wanted one of these since I started playing when I was 17.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Oct 6, 2014)

My story is boring. I always wanted a Gibson explorer. I'm now an adult with a job/money, so I bought one. I love it, despite the various qc issues. It's one of those guitars that you just jive with. It'll be with me until the end.


----------



## Jack Secret (Oct 6, 2014)

I did all that during my "guitar mid-life crisis" of 2010 and bought all the 80's Ibanez I never had in the 80's. Truth? Except for the USA customs they were all the shits. XV500 was the worst of all followed closely by the Axstar.


----------



## khanate7 (Oct 6, 2014)

I just bought mine...


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 6, 2014)

Here's another one. I'm not sure it was from my childhood, but I've wanted it as long as I can remember. Plus I want a Boogie Steet Washburn Idol.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Oct 6, 2014)

Gibson Explorer.

Any Gibson Explorer.

ALL Gibson Explorers.

...please?


----------



## protest (Oct 7, 2014)

protest said:


> There's 28 flavors I'd take it in, but I've wanted one of these since I started playing when I was 17.



This dream might actually become a reality much sooner than I ever expected.


----------



## crg123 (Oct 7, 2014)

a Dark shaded JEM DNA or a Universe were the ones I wanted when I was first learning (guess who inspired me to pick up guitar  )


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 7, 2014)

Jackson Kelly... Had to have one.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Oct 7, 2014)

ibanice said:


> Even though I already have the p1 I still want this above any of the others
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaand this (I litteraly jizz my pants everytime i see this guitar.. or any of these guitars...)



i love the JPMs. Beautiful.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 7, 2014)

Still this. Always this. Want this.


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 7, 2014)

Steinberger GR-4R (Influenced by Cynic)






Gibson Les Paul Studio Wine Red






Ibanez RG770DX (this one I actually own, dream come true!)


----------



## Ænima (Oct 7, 2014)

fps said:


> His tone on Aenima is not of this earth.





YES! 1980 Les paul silverburst Custom, ....ing incredible guitars, Opiateofthemasses has 1 and a full 99% dead on replica of adam's rig and the tone is amazing


Keith merrow 7 and 6 Schecters 
Any JP musicman
Zakk wylde buzzsaw LP custom
1980 LP silverburst custom
a red Horizon ESP


----------



## ridner (Oct 8, 2014)

wanted one of these ever since Dime was playing em around the time Trendkill came out. Finally got a guitar painted a couple months ago.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Oct 8, 2014)

> Ibanez RG770DX (this one I actually own, dream come true!)



The guitar is legit, but that clock in the background has me mindf---ed.


Also, the holoflake PRS Mike Einziger used on the _Pardon Me_ video (no image) and Hetfield's Elk Skull EXP.






*edit for image


----------



## jeromereuff (Nov 3, 2014)

UV777PBK, thx to my Passion & Warfare crush.


----------



## Neilzord (Nov 3, 2014)

An ESP Horizon FR in Trans Blue was always my GAS as a kid. 

That and the Charvel 650XL In Silver Sparkle. 

Still not owned either of them, I don't really want the ESP anymore but I'd still love a 650XL! I've got a Model4 but its just not the same!!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 3, 2014)

EET FUK


----------



## slaws (Nov 3, 2014)

I've wanted one of these forever:





and


----------



## protest (Nov 3, 2014)

protest said:


> There's 28 flavors I'd take it in, but I've wanted one of these since I started playing when I was 17.




Last night my wife was like "Can you stop staring at your guitar!?" 

...And the answer is, no....no I can't


----------



## asher (Nov 3, 2014)

Holy jeebus.

If I had a lady, she might lose out to that too.


----------



## crg123 (Nov 3, 2014)

Well. I got part of my childhood dream done. I now own a MIJ ibanez 7 string .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Another would be a black PRS Custom 24. Can't find any pics, though, since all I can find are trans-black ones.



Quoting myself because I finally managed to find some pics.











EDIT: Goddammit, pic porn threads like this are hell for my Avast.


----------



## blaxquid (Nov 4, 2014)

You guys are gonna laugh... but hey, you said "childhood".






I've since grown into hating pretty much any Fender guitar (looooove their basses though, got a Marcus Miller sig, GASing for a G&L and had a Stingray5!)

Other than that, I've pretty much owned anything I really wanted that was realistically (<2k$) affordable. Oh except the natural-finished JPM that was already posted (in 7 string form would be even better!)


----------



## Senior (Nov 4, 2014)

Growing up in the 80s and loving Iron Maiden, my first GAS was Strat related as well. For a LONG time I wanted a real Fender American Standard Strat. Color was never important to me. 

Also Marshalls, but everyone had that.


----------



## Defi (Nov 4, 2014)

I had an Ibanez Gio in my childhood, I've never wanted that guitar again.


----------



## brett8388 (Nov 4, 2014)

crg123 said:


> a Dark shaded JEM DNA or a Universe were the ones I wanted when I was first learning (guess who inspired me to pick up guitar  )



I own that DNA. Glad you like it.


----------



## Grindspine (Nov 4, 2014)

protest said:


> Last night my wife was like "Can you stop staring at your guitar!?"
> 
> ...And the answer is, no....no I can't


 






Last time I got to play one of those, I couldn't stop SMELLING it. Those guitars smell like friggin' candy!


----------



## seasloth21 (Nov 5, 2014)

Always wanted one of these, still kinda do!


----------



## ToS (Nov 6, 2014)

I spent 2/3 of my life searching for a UV7 PWH 

never got one (albeit was very close to own one two times) ...well, one fine day


----------



## JSanta (Nov 6, 2014)

I always loved those Fender Starcasters from the 1970s. Something about them, like a Jazzmaster/335 love child just looks killer to me. 

Found a used Reissue that I ordered today. Other than a Benedetto down the road, I've owned or own everything I've ever wanted to.


----------



## protest (Nov 6, 2014)

Grindspine said:


> Last time I got to play one of those, I couldn't stop SMELLING it. Those guitars smell like friggin' candy!



LOL I smelled the neck the other night!


----------

